# What kind of frog is this??



## Ulisesfrb

I stumbled upon this image on the net. Does anyone have any idea what is it??

click! Photography Changes Everything


----------



## johnc

Looks like an mutant/inbred Bastimentos, if I had to guess.


----------



## ChrisK

Looks like a blue vicentei


----------



## Dendro Dave

ChrisK said:


> Looks like a blue vicentei


My thoughts too, though I can't find any other blue vicentei pics....good chance it is an actual pumilio as labeled also.


----------



## leuc11

I think its a Uyama river pumillo heres al link to the websiteOophaga pumilio Morphguide


----------



## Dendro Dave

leuc11 said:


> I think its a Uyama river pumillo heres al link to the websiteOophaga pumilio Morphguide


Eh I don't think there is much chance of that. I've never seen pics of one that blue nor with that pattern. I'd say there is a better chance of it being a Darkland, Esperanza or purpura going by that morph guide but I think all of those are fairly unlikely also unless it is a hybrid and half one of those and something else. But to be fair pumilio are so variable sometimes even within the same population dang near anything is possible  But there are also a lot of frogs out there that few if any public pictures exist for and stuff yet to be found or at least documented with good photos. Where are all the blue galact pics for example?


----------



## jeffdart

There is a blue basti on the morph guide. it isn't as dark as the one in the post. Most likely not it though.


----------



## JeremyHuff

The image is from the Smithsonian Tropical Research Institute of BCI. Chances are it is from there, although I wasn't aware of pumilio on BCI


----------



## rcteem

ChrisK said:


> Looks like a blue vicentei


I agree...here is another picture of one


----------



## rcteem

Sorry, here is a larger picture of it:


----------



## Dendro Dave

rcteem said:


> Sorry, here is a larger picture of it:


thats actually smaller on my pc, the other one I can click on and make bigger...that one just pops out like 1 millimeter and the border changes. The one I can open and make larger almost looks photo-shopped...not saying it is but the in focus frog looks like it is cut and pasted onto the plant kinda. Hmm I zoom'd in and if its a cut/paste job they did good, so I guess it is just the lighting and saturation that is making it look that way to me. Any info on the pic location? where are these blue devils?


----------



## rcteem

Dendro Dave said:


> thats actually smaller on my pc, the other one I can click on and make bigger...that one just pops out like 1 millimeter and the border changes. The one I can open and make larger almost looks photo-shopped...not saying it is but the in focus frog looks like it is cut and pasted onto the plant kinda. Hmm I zoom'd in and if its a cut/paste job they did good, so I guess it is just the lighting and saturation that is making it look that way to me. Any info on the pic location? where are these blue devils?


Panama and Columbia up in the tree tops...not sure exact locale


----------



## Dendro Dave

rcteem said:


> Panama and Columbia up in the tree tops...not sure exact locale


rad...now where are the blue galact pics?


----------



## rcteem

For a second I thought that solid blue auratus was a picture of them...still looks like a galact to me...lol


----------



## Dendro Dave

rcteem said:


> For a second I thought that solid blue auratus was a picture of them...still looks like a galact to me...lol


Its possible, wouldn't be the first time something odd got lumped into a shipment of other animals and sold as something it wasn't. Any blue galacts and blue auratus sympatico?


----------



## AlexRible

I have seen photos of this frog a few times and every time it has been listed as a Pumilio Morph, but every time the photos get posted here people start saying it's Vicentei. From the photos I have seen most Vicentei tend to have a more connected pattern and a little bit of a different body shape. However with out any real data on this frog it is hard to say for sure.
This frog








Vicentei


----------



## rcteem

AlexRible said:


> I have seen photos of this frog a few times and every time it has been listed as a Pumilio Morph, but every time the photos get posted here people start saying it's Vicentei. From the photos I have seen most Vicentei tend to have a more connected pattern and a little bit of a different body shape. However with out any real data on this frog it is hard to say for sure.
> This frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicentei


Ive seen some reds though that look a lil spotted too. again hard to say but thats my best guess


----------



## saruchan

I saw a poster that was being sold on here and saw it listed as a pumilio. I think it may have even been that exact picture.


----------



## Taron

Oophaga pumilio "split hill"


----------



## Ulisesfrb

These are all good guesses, but I don't think we have an exact accurate answer. I don't think it's loma partida, but to me it does seem like a pumilio morph.


----------



## rcteem

Vicentei are very similar to pumilio...species name is O. Vicentei


----------



## Jeff

Dendro Dave said:


> But to be fair pumilio are so variable sometimes even within the same population dang near anything is possible


QFT. This frog could plausibly be from a great number of populations. 

I used to have a copy of picture of a solid blue _Oophaga sp. _that was taken in Costa Rica. It was just a highly aberrant individual from a population where the majority of individuals have blue limbs, red bodies, and are not especially variable. 

When I first saw the image discussed in this thread, I assumed it was a frog with greater-than-typical black spotting and brighter-than-typical blue color, but from a population where blue base color is typical (i.e. Cerro Brujo area).


----------



## Philsuma

ReptilesEtcetera said:


> Oophaga pumilio "split hill"


What is "split hill" ?


----------



## Jeff

Philsuma said:


> What is "split hill" ?


Transliteration of Loma Partida, an island SW of Isla Popa (also applied to the adjacent mainland).


----------



## Philsuma

Jeff said:


> Transliteration of Loma Partida, an island SW of Isla Popa (also applied to the adjacent mainland).


...and I have 4 years of H.S and college Spanish too, but I just drew a blank


----------



## Afemoralis

Hi.

For those really curious about it, you should try the last two folks who were formally associated with STRI to work on pumilio. To my knowledge, that is Dr. Ralph Sapporito, and Dr. Kyle Summers. One of them might even have taken the picture in question.

-Afemoralis


----------



## MonarchzMan

JeremyHuff said:


> The image is from the Smithsonian Tropical Research Institute of BCI. Chances are it is from there, although I wasn't aware of pumilio on BCI


STRI actually has a number of different biological stations in Panama. BCI is the most famous, but there is also a STRI station in Bocas del Toro, in Colon (northern part of the Canal), and a couple other spots I can't remember. BCI gets all the credit, unfortunately and it a bit overrated IMO. Only Auratus occur on BCI.

Having seen plenty of Loma Partida frogs and Uyama frogs (the blue Uyama on Tropical Experience is actually my picture, and is more of a sky blue; that was the most intense blue in a Uyama I've seen), I can tell you that this frog is neither a Loma nor an Uyama.

I have seen some Aguacate frogs that were on the lighter side and spotted, but not quite this bright. I would agree with others in saying that this is a vincenti (and as far as I know, those are only found in central western Panama, not Colombia). I have not seen any pumilio that looks anything like this, although it certainly could be an undescribed morph. You do have to be careful, though, in regards to looking at things like connectedness of the spotting since that largely is phenotypic variation within the locality.


----------

